# Kassette abstufung, zähne zahl, was ist der Unterschied?



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

hi leute,

worin besteht der Unterschied bei einer 8-fach Kassette mit 11-30 zähne, 11-34 zähne und 12-23 bzw. 13-26 zähne?

danke für eure hilfe!

imu81


----------



## memphis35 (5. September 2011)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint oder trollst du nur rum

Mfg  35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint oder trollst du nur rum
> 
> Mfg  35




nein ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut was Cassetten etc. betrifft aus. Ich weiss schon das die Abstufung 11-34zähne ein unterschied ausmacht das evtl. mit mehr zähnen um so mehr muss man kurbeln. Meine Frage was ich nicht verstehe ist, ob es etwas ausmacht wenn ich z. B. ein MTB kurbel 42-34-24 abstufung mit einer kassette 12-26 zähne ranbaue an mein rad!? funktioniert das oder gibt es da irgendwelche kretieren? 

welche 8-fach abstufung ist denn mit mit welcher kette und Kurbel möglich? mtb abstufung für kurbel ist doch egal welchen hersteller ich nehme, oder, weil die abstände zwischen den zähnen bei allen ungefähr gleich sein müssten? d. h. ich kann eine tourney mtb kurbel mit allen kassetten abstufungen verwenden, hauptsache die kette hat die anzahl an glieder die nötig sind?


----------



## giles (5. September 2011)

Mach ran, was du möchtest. 8 fach/8 fach passt immer.


----------



## slang (5. September 2011)

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Mach ran, was du möchtest. 8 fach/8 fach passt immer.



ist das wirklich so?  ich kann doch nicht eine Kassette mit vielen kleinen ritzeln und einer kette ranmachen wo die kette nicht in die ritzel hineingreift, da müsste ich eine kette nehmen mit kürzeren abständen, wenn es z. B. eine Shimano CN-HG40 ist mit 116 glieder?

kennt jemand vielleicht den unterschied zwischen CN-HG40 (116 Glieder) und CN-UG51 (114 Glieder). Ich würde gern mehr über die Thematik erfahren, aber ich weiss nicht genau wonach ich suchen sollte!


----------



## giles (5. September 2011)

Die Gliederanzahl ist doch für das Ritzelpaket unwichtig. Ne 8fach Kette auf einem 8 fach Ritzelpaket geht immer.

Die Länge der Kette bzw. die Anzahl der Glieder ist nur für die Käfiglänge (kurz, mittel, lang) und die Kettenspannung interessant.

Schau mal hier.


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Die Gliederanzahl ist doch für das Ritzelpaket unwichtig. Ne 8fach Kette auf einem 8 fach Ritzelpaket geht immer.
> 
> Die Länge der Kette bzw. die Anzahl der Glieder ist nur für die Käfiglänge (kurz, mittel, lang) und die Kettenspannung interessant.
> 
> Schau mal hier.




welches Thema soll ich klicken? 

Sorry wenn das ohne respekt rüber kommt, aber schreibst du das als Profi, oder weil du dich ein wenig auskennst.


----------



## giles (5. September 2011)

Denk mal logisch.

8 fach ist 8 fach und wird es wohl auch bleiben, daher ist eine 8fach Kette auch für alle Ritzelabstufungen gleich. Warum sollte es für jedes Ritzelpaket eine andere Kette geben?


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Denk mal logisch.
> 
> 8 fach ist 8 fach und wird es wohl auch bleiben, daher ist eine 8fach Kette auch für alle Ritzelabstufungen gleich. Warum sollte es für jedes Ritzelpaket eine andere Kette geben?



weil die übersetztung dann präziser ist und auch wenn die kette von den ritzeln bewegt wird, dann gibt es kein verhacken. Rennräder z. B. sind so gebaut das die komponeten aufeinander abgestimmt sind, in länge der kette und auch die abstände zwischen den Gliedspalten. Du weisst bestimmt je mehr zähne ein ritzel hat um so leichter wird es in die pedale zu treten, aber um so mehr umdrehungen musst du machen um einen meter zurück zu legen. das ist ähnlich wie ein uhrwerk, das präzise sein muss um möglichst die kraft in effizienz umzusetzten. Radsportler z. B. bei den geht es um jeden gramm an energy nicht zu verschwenden.


----------



## giles (5. September 2011)

Die Länge der Kette wäre demzufolge eine Frage der Kettenblätter vorne  44/../.. zu 11/30 braucht einige Glieder weniger als bspw 52/../.. zu 11/30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. September 2011)

Die größe der Kettenglieder ist immer gleich wenn du be einer 8-fach Schaltung bleibst. Eine Kette mit 116 Gliedern ist dann eben nen bisschen länger als eine mit 114 Gliedern.
Im normalfall ist es egal welche Kette du nimmst, du musst sie i.d.R. sowieso vorher kürzen.

Ich muss auch giles leider widersprechen.
Es ist nicht egal und es passt nicht immer alles.
Zumindest wenn man alle Gänge durchschalten können möchte, also auch die etwas unsinnigen wie z.B. 1-8 oder 3-1.

Der Kettenspanner der Schaltung hat nämlich nur eine begrenzte Kapazität, das sind meist so ca. 40-45 Glieder.
Den Wert musst du für dein Schaltwerk nachsehen.
Jetzt musst du die Differenz der größten Kombination, also 3-1 in deinem Fall 
42+26=68 und der kleinsten Kombi also 1-8 in deinem Fall 24+12=36 nehmen
Das sind also 68-36= 32
Das wäre also vollkommen unkritisch und geht problemlos.

Wenn du jetzt z.B. eine andere Kassette wälst, z.B. die 11-36 wirds schon enger:
42+34= 76
24+11= 35
76-35= 41
Da kanns schon zu Problemen kommen mit manchem Schaltwerk.

Ich möcht dich bei deiner ersten Kombo auch noch darauf hinweisen das wenn du keinen wirklich sehr niedrigen Gang hast.
Das vordere kleinste Ritzel ist mit 24 eher ein größeres, das hintere größte mit 26 eher klein. An Bergen hast du dadurch nen Nachteil.
Der höchste Gang ist auch kein wirklicher "Renngang" 42 als größtes Ritzel vorne ist recht normal und 12 hinten als kleinstes auch normal, da hat fast jeder schon ein 11er was das kleinste derzeit mögliche darstellt.

D.h. mit der Kombo hast du eine recht feine Abstufung der Gänge mit Nachteilen wegen der fehlenden kurzen Übersetzung an Bergen.

Bei den Ketten musst du aufpassen, du hast eine HG Kette und eine UG Kette ausgesucht.
Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Systeme die unter Umständen nicht zusammen passen.
Bleib sicherheitshalber nur bei den HG Ketten.
Die verschiedenen HG Ketten unterscheiden sich dann auch eher nur in der Qualität, die teureren schalten sich dann evtl. etwas besser und haben evtl. auch eine höhere Lebensdauer.



> weil die übersetztung dann präziser ist und auch wenn die kette von den ritzeln bewegt wird, dann gibt es kein verhacken. Rennräder z. B. sind so gebaut das die komponeten aufeinander abgestimmt sind, in länge der kette und auch die abstände zwischen den Gliedspalten. Du weisst bestimmt je mehr zähne ein ritzel hat um so leichter wird es in die pedale zu treten, aber um so mehr umdrehungen musst du machen um einen meter zurück zu legen. das ist ähnlich wie ein uhrwerk, das präzise sein muss um möglichst die kraft in effizienz umzusetzten. Radsportler z. B. bei den geht es um jeden gramm an energy nicht zu verschwenden.


Dort ist das auch nicht wirklich so.
Die Kettenlänge hängt auch dort nur von den Ritzeln und dem Abstand der Ritzel ab.
Die Breite der Kette hängt auch nur von dem Schaltwerk ab, eine 9-fach Kette ist schmäler als eine 8-fach Kette weil auf dem selben Raum ein Ritzel mehr hinten dran ist.
Das ist dort relativ gleich.
Der einzige Unterschied ist das Rennräder meist ne feinere Abstufung, längere Übersetzung und keine so kurzen Gänge wie ein Mountainbike haben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## --- (5. September 2011)

imu81 schrieb:


> weil die übersetztung dann präziser ist und auch wenn die kette von den ritzeln bewegt wird, dann gibt es kein verhacken. Rennräder z. B. sind so gebaut das die komponeten aufeinander abgestimmt sind, in länge der kette und auch die abstände zwischen den Gliedspalten. Du weisst bestimmt je mehr zähne ein ritzel hat um so leichter wird es in die pedale zu treten, aber um so mehr umdrehungen musst du machen um einen meter zurück zu legen. das ist ähnlich wie ein uhrwerk, das präzise sein muss um möglichst die kraft in effizienz umzusetzten. Radsportler z. B. bei den geht es um jeden gramm an energy nicht zu verschwenden.




Trotzdem gibt es nicht für jedes Ritzelpaket eine "andere" Kette. Das man die Länge anpassen muß ist doch wohl logisch. Trotzdem kannst du eine 8-Fach Kassette mit jeder 8-Fach Kette fahren die es gibt. Es gibt nicht _DIE_ Kette für z.b. eine 11-30 Kassette.
Die Form/Größe/Breite/Länge/Abstand der einzelnen Glieder bleibt immer gleich.


----------



## giles (5. September 2011)

Du hast es ausführlicher erklärt, ich wollte soweit nicht ausholen 

Es ging ja, so hatte ich es verstanden, um die Frage, ob die 8fach Ritzelpakte mit ner 8fach Kette funktionieren. Daher 8fach/8fach geht immer.

ergänzen möchte ich nur noch sagen, das aus den Gründen der Kapazität es auch kurze, mittlere und lange Schaltwerke gibt. lange können eine grössere Kapazität darstellen als ein kurzes.


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

und was ist der unterschied zwischen einer CN-HG 53 und CN-HG 73 Kette. Etwa nur das die Schmaler ist die HG73?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2011)

die wertigkeit


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> die wertigkeit



achso! Habe heute wieder mal viel dazu gelernt, Gott sei Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (5. September 2011)

imu81 schrieb:


> und was ist der unterschied zwischen einer CN-HG 53 und CN-HG 73 Kette. Etwa nur das die Schmaler ist die HG73?



Nur die Oberflächenbehandlung, das ist was mein Vorposter mit Wertigkeit meint. 73 hochwertiger als 53. 

Im Übrigen sind das aber beides 9-Fach Ketten, nur so nebenbei. Dachte es geht um 8 fach.


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. September 2011)

Die beiden Ketten sind beidesmal 9-fach, also auch gleich schmal.
Du wirst aber eine 8-fach Kette brauchen.


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Nur die Oberflächenbehandlung, das ist was mein Vorposter mit Wertigkeit meint. 73 hochwertiger als 53.
> 
> Im Übrigen sind das aber beides 9-Fach Ketten, nur so nebenbei. Dachte es geht um 8 fach.



Ja ich habe gefragt, weil ich in mein Shimano Katalog sehe das für Doere LX ein CN-HG73 und für Deore ein CN-HG53 verwendet wird. Ich dachte bis jetzt das es etwas mit der Kompatibilität zu tun hat.

danke aber für deine Antwort.

Heisst das ich kann für eine 8-fach Kassette auch eine UG51 Kassette nehmen, obwohl die nur 114 Glieder hat? Von den Gliedern her ist Sie gleich mit einer HG 40 oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2011)

benötigte anzahl der kettenglieder:

siehe post 11


----------



## --- (5. September 2011)

imu81 schrieb:


> Heisst das ich kann für eine 8-fach Kassette auch eine UG51 Kette nehmen, obwohl die nur 114 Glieder hat? Von den Gliedern her ist Sie gleich mit einer HG 40 oder?




Du mußt die Länge doch sowieso noch anpassen. In den seltensten Fällen kann man eine Kette in der Originallänge belassen. Von Anfang an zu kurz sollte sie halt nicht sein. Die Länge der Kette ist ja auch von deinem Rahmen abhängig bzw. von der Länge der Kettenstreben.


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

welche ritzelabstufung ist die bessere varriante bei einem Trekkingrad mit 48/38/28 zähne absufung für 8-fach kassetten?

HG70 11-30 
HG50 12-23
HG50 12-26
HG40 11-30
HG40 11-34
HG30 11-30
HG30 11-34
HG51 11-30
HG51 11-34
HG41 11-30
HG31 11-30
HG31 11-32

gibt es was die ritzelabstufung bei kassetten betrifft eine abstufung die für Trekking, MTB und Rennrad ist?


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. September 2011)

Was ist für dich ne MTB Abstufung?
Die Gesamtübersetzung ist das interessante.

Mit den Kettenblättern die du wählst wäre mit ein 11-30er schon zu lange übersetzt.

Welche Ritzel hatte denn dein HG60?


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> Was ist für dich ne MTB Abstufung?
> Die Gesamtübersetzung ist das interessante.
> 
> Mit den Kettenblättern die du wählst wäre mit ein 11-30er schon zu lange übersetzt.
> ...



keine ahnung! aber was macht die länge aus bei 11-30. das heisst doch dass das kleinste ritzel 11 zähne und das grösste 30 zähne hat? ist das nicht etwas für MTB bereich eher (im allgemeinen)? Ich meine nicht jemand der ein Trekking Rad hat, aber auf MTB oder Rennrad Niveau. Wie machen es denn die Fährradhändler? Welche abstufung nehmen sie meistens für Standard Trekking Fahrräder, also keine Outdoor Trekking Fahrad.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2011)

es gibt leute die fahren ein rennrad-kassette mit 11-26 am mtb, aber es gibt auch welche die fahren 11-36.

das hängt immer vom fahrer und einsatzgebiet ab!

typische übersetzungen findest du ganz leicht raus.
guck dir z.b. bei bike24 die unterschiedlichen kategorien an. in der beschreibung steht was für eine kassette verbaut ist. 


mit einem ritzelrechner kannst du dir ganz einfach selber helfen und die für dich passende übersetzung wählen.
voraussetzung dafür ist nur, dass du auch weist was du im moment für eine übersetzung zur verfügung hast. ansonsten kannst du ja schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> es gibt leute die fahren ein rennrad-kassette mit 11-26 am mtb, aber es gibt auch welche die fahren 11-36.
> 
> das hängt immer vom fahrer und einsatzgebiet ab!
> 
> ...




kann man auch SRAM Kassetten nehmen, oder sind die nicht kompatibel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

eine Frage noch schnell. Welche ritzelabstufung ist leichtgängiger 11-34 oder 11-30?


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. September 2011)

Du meinst welche Ritzelabstufung den "niedrigeren Gang" hat?
Sich also leichter treten lässt?

Das ist dann die 11-34.
Dabei ist im Falle eines 8-fachen Ritzelpakets der 1.Gang der mit den 34 zähnen und der 8. Gang der mit den 11 zähnen.


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> Du meinst welche Ritzelabstufung den "niedrigeren Gang" hat?
> Sich also leichter treten lässt?
> 
> Das ist dann die 11-34.
> Dabei ist im Falle eines 8-fachen Ritzelpakets der 1.Gang der mit den 34 zähnen und der 8. Gang der mit den 11 zähnen.



ja mich interessiert zu Wissen ob 11 zahn für den 8 Gang leichtgängiger ist, oder schwerfälliger ist beim bergauffahren? genauso die 34 zähne. nach meiner logik nach müsste das leichter sein berauf mit 34 zahn als 30 zahn, richtig? ich bin etwas verwirrt und blick noch nicht wirklich durch, sorry leute!


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. September 2011)

leichtgängiger oder schwerfälliger als was?
Das 11er Ritzel nimmt aber niemand zum Bergauffahren, da nimmt man schon eher das 30er oder 34er


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> leichtgängiger oder schwerfälliger als was?
> Das 11er Ritzel nimmt aber niemand zum Bergauffahren, da nimmt man schon eher das 30er oder 34er



ich weiss, ich meinte das jetzt nur provisorisch das 34 ritzel war natürlich gemeint zum berauffahren (meistens).

ich meine ob 34er ritzel leichter ist zu kurbeln oder 30er? 

Ich bin etwas durcheinander. Was nimmt man den für Normale Fahrten bei einem Trekking fahrrad für eine ritzelabstufung? ich für mein geschmack mag es, wenn es bergauf leicht bis mittel und auf normaler gerader strecke mag ich es wenn ich lange kurbeln muss und nicht viel in die pedale treten muss bei hoher geschwindigkeit? was wäre hierfür die beste ritzelabstufung? diesen ritzelrechner muss man erstmal sorgfältig studieren. diese ganzen ausdrücke und zahlen hab ich so noch nicht gehört und man kann nur von top marken die komponeten auswählen, hab ich nämlich nicht!


----------



## giles (5. September 2011)

Die Marken sind doch eher irrelevant.

Wichtig ist die Anzahl der Zähne an deinen Kettenblättern (zahnräder an der Kurbel) und dein Ritzelpaket. So wie du es beschreibst würde ich dir ein 48/38/24 vorne und ein 11 - 32 empfehlen. ist allerdings meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. September 2011)

Das 34er geht leichter zu Kurbeln.

Was die Abstufung angeht kann man nicht pauschal antworten.
Da kommt es mehr drauf an wo du so fährst.

Wenn es nur um das hintere Ritzel geht kannst du bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten relativ wenig rausholen.
Da haben fast alle nen 11er Ritzel als kleinstes und kleinere gehen nicht.

Bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten, am steilen Berg z.B. ist das 34er leichter als das 30er zu treten.

Zähl doch einfach mal von deiner aktuellen Kasette nach was du drin hast.
Es reicht wenn du das größte und das kleinste Ritzel mal nachzählst.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2011)

ich gebe es auf!


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich gebe es auf!



nein warte, ich kapier es ja langsam, Gott sei Dank! 

Also mein Abstufung für die Kurbel ist 48/38/28 (Trekking abstufung halt)

48+34=82
28+11=39
82-39=43

oder wäre eine kombo aus 11-32er besser. ich versteh nämlich noch nicht worauf das ankommt. ist ja auch nicht leicht alles gleich sofort zu verstehen!

wie gesagt, es geht um ein Trekkingbike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. September 2011)

Das was du jetzt ausgerechnet hast ist die Kapazität die dein Schaltwerk benötigt damit die Kette immer gespannt ist.

Vergiss mal das du ein Trekking Fahrrad hast, finde deine jetzige Kassette heraus und überlege dir was dir daran nicht passt.

Es geht nicht darum was normalerweise auf nem Trekkingrad montiert wird, sondern was *DU* möchtest. Innerhalb gewisser technischer Grenzen ist da sehr viel möglich.

Sag mal die genaue Bezeichnung deines Schaltwerks.


----------



## memphis35 (5. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich gebe es auf!



Lies mal Post Nr. 2

Mfg  35


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> Das was du jetzt ausgerechnet hast ist die Kapazität die dein Schaltwerk benötigt damit die Kette immer gespannt ist.
> 
> Vergiss mal das du ein Trekking Fahrrad hast, finde deine jetzige Kassette heraus und überlege dir was dir daran nicht passt.
> 
> ...



ja ich muss morgen mal nachgucken, heute kann ich nicht mehr! Ich danke dir aber für deine Hilfe. Ich hoffe morgen auch noch auf ein paar hilfreiche Antworten!


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Lies mal Post Nr. 2
> 
> Mfg  35



hast du etwas dazu beigetragen das auch jemand anderes dieses Thema versteht? sei mal ehrlich und guck dir deine zwei posts an! denkst du hier sind alle auf dem niveau an Wissen wie du? das ist doch ein forum zum fragen. hier kommen bestimmt jeden tag frischlinge aus der fahrradecke her um etwas zu fragen oder lernen. für mach einen ist das hier besser als Ausbildung, behaupte ich jetzt mal. sorry ich wollte nichts falsches sagen, aber ich kanns im moment noch nicht verstehen, aber wenn ich es verstanden haben, kann es gut möglich sein, das ich es einem anderen auch sehr genau und detaliert erkläre, so Gott will!

Peace Bruder...


----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum was normalerweise auf nem Trekkingrad montiert wird, sondern was *DU* möchtest. Innerhalb gewisser technischer Grenzen ist da sehr viel möglich.



was ich dazu noch sagen wollte ist. Bis jetzt habe ich es immer so gelernt dass das was da ist, das hab ich genommen. Ich fahr wenn es nötig ist auch mit einem Klapprad und 2x6 Flaschen 1,5l Mineralwasser 10km hin und zurück. Ich hab keine richtige Ahnung von Bikes. Ich will nur das die stabil sind. Ich fahr Sie lieber, aber mich interessiert auch die Technik, doch will ich es genau verstehen und nicht einfach ja sagen das ich es verstanden hätte.


----------



## memphis35 (5. September 2011)

imu81 schrieb:


> Peace Bruder...



Peace 

Frage mal bei deinen Kollegen nach , wo du Pletscher Gebäckträger verkaufst , vielleicht können die es dir erklären .

Mfg  35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imu81 (5. September 2011)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Peace
> 
> Frage mal bei deinen Kollegen nach , wo du Pletscher Gebäckträger verkaufst , vielleicht können die es dir erklären .
> 
> Mfg  35



ja auch eine gute idee. danke!


----------

